# what do you do with your old equipment?



## ALLSKIING (Mar 15, 2005)

Just trying to get ideas before I go take all my old skies boots ect. to the dump. :-?


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 15, 2005)

At one of our local ski swaps (Bedford NH if memory serves) you can opt to have unsold items donated to adaptive ski programs... works for me!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 16, 2005)

Great question.  Well, it depends on the condition.  Right now we have a TON of old junk in my parent's basement...and I mean a TON.  The plan is to donate it to someone who can use it before throwing it out...hate to see it get wasted.  

That said, I have saved a couple pairs of old, unusable skis for decorations/wall mountings, etc.  Maybe if I get real clever I can make one of those Ski-Adirondack Chair.  

The dumpster is the last resort.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 16, 2005)

Kid's stuff I gave to my sister for her kids...

My stuff....when I'm done with it, there is no useful life left to it...off to the transfer station it goes...


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 16, 2005)

Ski poles: I use them for hiking.

Skis/bindings: I ussually use these untill there is no bounce left in the skis, edges are all filed down and the bidings cracked/broken.
I actually just disposed of a 195cm Volkl Zebra S with Salomon 790 (?) bidnings. The palstic on the bindings just disintegrated.

Boots: I'm still holding onto my really cool, cherry red Hanson Altos. These suckers are so high, they cover most of my lower leg and look like something out of Buck Rogers comic. I've been told that this model of boots was  once part of modern design exhibit at Meuseum of Modern Art in NYC. Best boots I have ever worn. I actually use them from time to time on my non-shaped skis, when I feel like being a retro grouch. 
I'll keep using them until the rubber liner fall apart. 
After that, I may do use them in some art installation.


----------



## patentcad (Mar 16, 2005)

I have old boots and skis that I really don't want to trash. I'm going to call local ski shops and find out what they suggest..  I'd much rather donate the gear to a program that gets people of lesser means out on skis...


----------



## dmc (Mar 21, 2005)

I burn my old skis and board to sacrifice for ULLR...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 21, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> I burn my old skis and board to sacrifice for ULLR...



 :lol:   There you go!  Props for originality!  Just don't breath in too many fumes  :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2005)

TB said:
			
		

> :lol: There you go! Props for originality! Just don't breath in too many fumes



Just so you don't think hes kidding...  :lol:







http://timefortuckerman.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3219

Thats when I knew DMC was pretty cool!


----------



## dmc (Mar 21, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks... Trick is to get the fire hot so they burn quick...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2005)

What kind of fuel do you use to get the fire nice and hot?? Do you burn the bindings too?


----------



## dmc (Mar 22, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> What kind of fuel do you use to get the fire nice and hot?? Do you burn the bindings too?



Start the bonfire with lots of wood, get it good and hot and toss the suckers in...  
Bindings and all..


----------



## awf170 (Mar 22, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



must smell pretty bad...


----------



## dmc (Mar 23, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heat from the fire makes the smell go up...


----------

